# Looking to turkey hunt SWGA. Like Quitman or Stewart County's.



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

It seems our family lease is a little small for 2 turkey hunters. My wife wants it all to herself. 
I understand. 
If any of you deer hunters have a lease in that area that needs watching after while your gone. Maybe I can help. 
Any way contact me on here my PM or on this thread. We could meet and discuss the details it would take. Maybe at huddle house & I would buy. 
Thanks Kmack


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

I live in this area also. So if u need a watch dog.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2017)

Turkey season is almost here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2017)

2days away


----------

